# Bob Sykes End of the World



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Was out at Sykes yesterday, and I guess the fish were prepping for the end of the world rather than feeding...along with everyone else. We were the only 3 guys on the bridge for most of the night. Both sides. We fished the bridge from about sunset to 8:45 and spent about the last hour at the octagon at the dock on the other side of the bridge on the GB side. Over there a guy came out after a while and chummed the water with a snapper head, bunch of shrimp shells and oyster shells.

We were using live and frozen shrimp, and frozen cigar minnows. On the dock we managed to catch a couple of squid with a shrimp. I threw out a whole one hoping for something big, and my buddy threw out a cut piece on a treble. He caught a croaker, which he threw in the chest to eat??? That was our only catch of the nigh. That dude's crazy. He also brought home two hardhead cats on our previous trip.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Croaker isnt bad if you eat it fresh. Hopefully it picks up because ill be out there soon.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Every once in a while you will have an off night.. And your friends taste for fish is rather uh.. interesting. Just keep at it man! When i head out there looking for big reds, I use big chunks of cut mullet, half a menhaden or a whole shrimp threaded onto a 7/0 J hook. Insert the hook point through the bottom of the tail, and you can pretty much thread the shrimp onto the whole hook, leaving only the hook point and eye exposed. Keep the reports coming


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing wrong with croakers or hardheads. Just eat 'em fresh and they are both excellent fried or blackened.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I've eaten more than a few hardheads in my life. I like 'em best fried and put on a po-boy with lots of mustard, tobasco, and horseradish. 

Gafftops are better.


----------



## Bigballer23 (Dec 23, 2012)

Try chunks of grouper meat on the bottom for hardhead catfish


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Bigballer23 said:


> Try chunks of grouper meat on the bottom for hardhead catfish


Apparently eating hardhead causes brain damage....


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

beeritself said:


> Apparently eating hardhead causes brain damage....


 :laughing: 
I'll fry up a croaker but the hardhead isn't gonna happen :no:
I was out on the beach side of Sikes at midnight for only about 30 minutes. NW wind was brutal! Caught a few grunts on the rocky shoreline and had to move on. Hit up 3mb for an hour and the white trout were biting like crazy. End of the world, no. Cold as hell, definitely!
For me the bite at Bob Sikes has been a little lacking lately. Sure hope it picks up soon.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on the deep-fried smaller catches when fresh.


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

I got a 42" red on cut mullet last night around 2am


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Bigballer23 said:


> Try chunks of grouper meat on the bottom for hardhead catfish


OK BigBaller- Am I reading this right?!?! Using chunks of grouper to target Hardheads?!?! Isnt that like using Taylor Swift to attract Rosie O'Donnell?!?!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> OK BigBaller- Am I reading this right?!?! Using chunks of grouper to target Hardheads?!?! Isnt that like using Taylor Swift to attract Rosie O'Donnell?!?!


I bet that fat ***** would be fun in the sack. 


....no, not really.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Nothing like a pig in a poke


----------



## Bigballer23 (Dec 23, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> OK BigBaller- Am I reading this right?!?! Using chunks of grouper to target Hardheads?!?! Isnt that like using Taylor Swift to attract Rosie O'Donnell?!?!


Oh yes I love me some hardheads


----------

